
Browsable Database of Russian Agency-Bought Facebook Ads - firasd
https://russian-ira-facebook-ads.datasettes.com/
======
dotcoma
Is there a simple way to calculate the total amount spent?

~~~
simonw
Good call, I had that working a while ago but I forgot to include it in this
version.

You can derive it from the SQL-enabled version here: [https://russian-ira-
facebook-ads-sql-allowed.now.sh/russian-...](https://russian-ira-facebook-ads-
sql-allowed.now.sh/russian-
ads-919cbfd?sql=select+sum%28spend_usd%29+from+display_ads%3B)

Gives $93,270

You can also break down by rubles v.s. USD: [https://russian-ira-facebook-ads-
sql-allowed.now.sh/russian-...](https://russian-ira-facebook-ads-sql-
allowed.now.sh/russian-
ads-919cbfd?sql=select+spend_currency%2C+sum%28spend_usd%29%2C+sum%28spend_amount%29+from+display_ads+group+by+spend_currency%3B)

The vast majority of the spend was in rubles.

~~~
simonw
Thanks for the suggestion, I've added that to the homepage: [https://russian-
ira-facebook-ads.datasettes.com/](https://russian-ira-facebook-
ads.datasettes.com/)

~~~
dotcoma
Thank you!

